# phrag Ruby Slipper



## raymond (Mar 5, 2009)

phrag Ruby Slipper

my first bloom from this cross besseae flavum Xcaudatum Sanderae


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 5, 2009)

not bad for a first bloom! I have this cross but still not at blooming size...I am anxious to see how mine will turn out


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 5, 2009)

Interesting that even though the flavum besseae was used, that the pouch and the petals turned out red. It would be interesting to backcross this to a flavum besseae, or to self it, maybe you would get all yellow Ruby Slippers (and we would have to call them Gold Slippers).

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2009)

If the pouch really that teeny compared to the long lateral petals, [itlooks like a funhouse mirror photo!] 
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## raymond (Mar 5, 2009)

the flower is 20 cm wide


----------



## odin (Mar 5, 2009)

It just a big, WOW!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 5, 2009)

:clap: :drool: :clap: Love the color combo!


Ron-NY said:


> not bad for a first bloom! I have this cross but still not at blooming size...I am anxious to see how mine will turn out


So am I! Although they had a growth splurt in fall, I would still think they're a couple of years from blooming.



NYEric said:


> If the pouch really that teeny compared to the long lateral petals, [itlooks like a funhouse mirror photo!]
> Yay besseae hybrids!


Is time bloom - hopefully the pouch will widen next time?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 5, 2009)

Very interesting flower and coloration, I'm very supprise of the amount of red...


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW!!!! It is amazing!!!!! Very interesting shpae!!!!


----------



## Phragmatic (Mar 5, 2009)

Interesting colour combination, congratulation for blooming it, it seems to be hard to bloom. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jorch (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats on blooming this cross! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2009)

I love the coloring -- another one I'd buy in a heartbeat.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow that is impressive petal spread


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 6, 2009)

that is very nice I am also surprised at how red it is


----------



## toddybear (Mar 6, 2009)

It's a stunning bloom for sure!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice flower thanks


----------

